# Airplay video sur Raspberry Pi avec rplay



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé rplay sur Raspberry Pi depuis un Mac (si possible sous OS 10.9) ?
La recopie vidéo est la fonction qui m'intéresse le plus sur l'Apple TV pour utiliser ma TV comme écran externe. Si rplay fonctionne, ça pourrait faire du Raspberry Pi une alternative intéressante.


----------



## daffyb (31 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je n'ai pas essayé rplay sur mon Raspberry Pi, mais ce que je peux te dire, c'est que ça fonctionne avec XBMC (essayé avec un iPad/iPhone)


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me rends compte après recherches que Airplay Video et Airplay Mirroring (recopie d'écran) sont en fait bien différents. Si je comprends bien, XBMC gère l'envoi de vidéos mais pas la recopie d'écran (ce qui m'intéresse).


----------



## daffyb (2 Septembre 2013)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me rends compte après recherches que Airplay Video et Airplay Mirroring (recopie d'écran) sont en fait bien différents. Si je comprends bien, XBMC gère l'envoi de vidéos mais pas la recopie d'écran (ce qui m'intéresse).



ah oui, enéfé, c'est pas pareil (mais comme mon vieux Mac est sous SnowLeopard...)
Il faudrait que je regarde sur le Mac de Madame. 
D'ailleurs, la Freebox Revolution fait aussi Airplay Video

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

je ne sais pas si tu as lu cela par contre :
http://www.pihomeserver.fr/2013/08/29/raspberry-pi-faire-du-airplay-audio-video-apple-tv/


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2013)

daffyb a dit:


> je ne sais pas si tu as lu cela par contre :
> http://www.pihomeserver.fr/2013/08/29/raspberry-pi-faire-du-airplay-audio-video-apple-tv/



Je n'avais pas vu, merci. Il y a un nouveau commentaire de quelqu'un qui explique ça fonctionne en mirroring aussi, ce qui est intéressant. Je pense que je vais attendre la version finale néanmoins et, d'ici là il y a aura peut-être un nouvel Apple TV aussi.

Raspberry Pi modèle B + SD + Wifi + boitier + rplay&#8230; j'ai l'impression qu'on va se retrouver très proche du prix d'un Apple TV reconditionné. J'ai demandé aux développeurs combien ils vendraient le logiciel mais ils ont savamment ignoré mon message sur leur forum&#8230; :hein:


----------

